# Goodsearch and Goodshop are now contributing to Hav Rescue



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

*Goodsearch and Goodshop will help HRI*

We're announcing it in the newsletter, but I wanted to share with you all that now you can do searches with GoodSearch and on an average $17.00 per year per person is contributed to Havanes Rescue - HRI, all you have to do is indicate Havanese Rescue - HRI in the "My Charity" box when you do your search, on the goodsearch.com site there is also a place for GoodShop, which is super cool, they have amazon.com, macys.com, zappos.com, ebay and much more. When you use GoodShop and indicate Havanese Rescue - HRI as your charity a percentage of your purchase is donated. Zappos.com gives 6%. That's huge! Please, folks help HRI and give this a try. This is a wonderful way to help and it doesn't cost you any extra time or expense.

http://www.goodsearch.com/


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

So when M.M. goes to Zappos.com and orders her Christian Louboutin red soled pumps, rescue gets 6% of the purchase, sweet. Here's a few of the participants: Amazon.com, Macys.com, Target.com, PetSmart, Walmart, Apple Store, Gap, HP, HSN, Lands End, Sephora, Travelocity, Barnes & Noble, Williams Sonoma, SAKS.com, Quill Staples, Teleflora, Toys R Us.....and more....this is a very good list.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Paula, great post. I know many people use this as part of their email signatures. I've heard from many other old-time breeders in long established breeds a wonderful line, "if you don't rescue, don't breed." For me, fostering a dog is impossible due to my special needs girls, but as I told someone today - now raising money, that's something I can do. Don't have to have a penny of my own - just some skills or time to share. This is such an easy thing to do. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*and I good search a lot*

A penny a search...I use it all the time. I am a great searcher as I am always looking for new things. I probably raise 50 cents a day! It adds up!

And isn't it nice to earn money doing something you already do anyway!

If all of us made 10 cents a day, how many members are there? How much money would that be? Hmmmm.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I use amazon.com for so many purchases. I feel good knowing a percentage will help those little dogs who need it most. Forum members you have been so good to HRI and it's greatly appreciated, but we have more dogs coming into rescue each week, please consider using this tool to make an even greater contribution.


----------

